# baddest skyline



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

maybe repost

http://sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0505_scc_skyline/


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think it was posted before, still a hot car.


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

Yes, Beautiful car. I read the article in SCC, good times, skylines just keep getting better and better. I kind of like the fact that they dont sell a US model. It makes it all the more exotic for those who own one. *I wish*


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That car is very very nice, but at 170k, even if it was USA legal, I'm afraid it would never grace my garage. Not til I'm too old to really enjoy it, anyway.


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

one day - who knows :thumbup:


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Cool, but for the money you coud build a wicked skyline of your own. Its sad thinking there will be no more of the RB26dett cofigerations anymore. . .


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

its a :asleep: dont wake me up


----------

